
The New York Times Introduces a Web Site (1996) - atularora
http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/22/business/the-new-york-times-introduces-a-web-site.html
======
dgraunke
>Subscribers will have limited access to archives of Times articles and
features dating to 1980, and will be able to copy articles to their own
computers for $1.95 each, Mr. Nisenholtz said.

Any idea on how this download-fee was implemented?

~~~
donohoe
Yes, if an article was older than 7 days you only got a summary with the
option to get the full article (maybe a PDF too?) for $1.95. Not unlike buying
an archive article now (I think its greater than 90 days now).

------
btipling
It looked like this then:

[http://web.archive.org/web/19961112181513/http://www.nytimes...](http://web.archive.org/web/19961112181513/http://www.nytimes.com/)

Love the image at the bottom that gave instructions on how to size your
browser window.

~~~
ludwigvan
All the news that's fit to width!

------
michaelcgorman
I like the http:/ typo. It really shows how unfamiliar the general public was
with the internet just fifteen years ago.

~~~
donohoe
And while they clearly anticipated Twitter, they put in the wrong Twitter
handle _@times_ versus _@nytimes_

------
mayankspeaks
Would not have imagined that one day the website will become mainstream.
Congrats!

~~~
dragonquest
Ummm, this is NYTimes we are talking about. Probably in the top newspapers of
the world by popularity. Not becoming mainstream would have been a greater
feat of imagination. :)

~~~
citricsquid
I think he meant _the website_ as in _any_ website. Like "website" as an item,
not this specific one. eg: "Would not have imagined the mp3 player..." not
iPod etc.

------
hippieheadcase
Wow. 15 years. Congrats!

